# Layouts ??



## Sheng-Li (13. Mai 2003)

Hi wollte mal fragen, ob jemand paar gute Links zu Layout /Tabellen in Verbindung mit Layouts sowie Navigationserstellungen hat.Aber nur Deutsche Seiten bitte, da ich der englishen Sprache nicht wirklich mächtig bin. Da  dies zumindest für mich ein sehr schwieriges Thema ist bedanke ich mich recht herrzlich im Voraus bei allen helfenden Personen.Bis jetzt habe ich nur HTMl und CSS einigermassen drauf und bin halt noch ziehmlich neu in diesen gebieten.Was benötigt man für weiterführende Kenntnisse.Womit erstellt man Layouts?? und in welcher Programmiersprache bindet man diese am besten ein?? Einige mögen jetzt lache  aber naja was soll ich sagen ich stelle mir das so vor, dass man irgendwie Tabellen + Images als Hintergrund benutzen tut oder so in der Richtung.


----------



## blubber (13. Mai 2003)

Hi,

najo, hmm...
also ich würde schon sagen, dass die meisten Seiten-Layouts aus einer oder mehreren Tabellen bestehen, mit border="0" und cellspacing="0" und cellpadding="0". Dann eben noch n paar GFX als Hintergrundbilder.
Von daher ist es an sich ja kein Akt, ein Layout zu erstellen, man muss halt Tabellen erstellen können und evtl eine Idee für eine schöne Anordnung haben 

Und Ideen würde ich mir einfach bei anderen Seiten holen, gibt ja genug 
Damit mein ich natürlich nicht, irgendwas 1:1 kopieren.

Jo, mehr fällt mir grad spontan auch nicht ein.

bye


----------



## Sheng-Li (13. Mai 2003)

*Layer*

Würde niemals 1:1 Kopien reissen. Da ich sowas sehr arm finde und es zudem naja wie soll ichs ausdrücken mein Stolz nicht zulassen würde sowas abzuziehen.Wenns was ist dann muss es auch von mir sein.Habe auch schon Iddeen genug wies aussehen könnte.Aber wie gesagt biss jetzt nur HTML und Css Kenntnisse vorhanden. Ich danke schonmal und hoffe es kommen noch paar Leute die villeicht auch noch etwas Informationen oder gar Links in ihrer Sammlung haben .


----------



## Avariel (13. Mai 2003)

HTML und CSS reicht an und für sich völlig um ein Layout zu erstellen, wenn du noch ein bisschen mit irgendnem Grafikprogramm auskennst. Surf einfach ein bisschen im Internet, bis du auf ne Seite stößt die dir gefällt. Dann siehst du dir den Quelltext an und du wirst schon sehen: Mehr als HTML, CSS und Bilder ists in den meisten Fällen auch nicht!

Kleiner Surftipp: Geh auf die Tutorials.de - Memberliste, und lass die Top50-Poster anzeigen. Die haben oft wirklich gute Homepages.


----------



## Lord-Lance (13. Mai 2003)

Ich könnte dir da nur Photoshop empfehlen. Mit Photoshp kannst du prima deine Grafiken zerschneiden und "Für Internet" speichern. Photoshop generiert dir dann eine fertige Tabelle die genau dort das Bild zerschnediet wo du es ihm vorher gesagt hast. Kannst ja auf google mal nach Photoshop Slice oder Interface Tutorial suchen. Da findest du sicher einiges an Grundwissen ... Danach empfehle ich dir .. Probieren geht über studieren  
Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------



## Sheng-Li (13. Mai 2003)

*Layout ?*

Gut sagen wir mal ich hätte jetzt ne Grafik mit Photoshop oder nem anderen Prog designt.Was ich dann nicht begreife wozu brauche ich dann die Tabelle ??Das ist es was nicht in meinen Kopf will.Hehe also für nen Link nen einfaches dummie Beispiel wäre ich mal echt dankbar.
In der Art: 
1: Drei Tabellen anlegen.
2: Grafik in Zellen einfügen. 
Tabelle 1 links Positionieren und dann die Links(für die Navigation)
einfügen.Zweite Tabelle im Mittelfeld positionieren.Dritte ganz rechts.
So stelle ichs mir momentan vor. Wie gesagt ich habe da absolute keine Ahnung.Und immer noch würde sich dann die Frage stellen wozu eine Tabelle.(mein Gedanke ? kann man die grafik im Zusammenhang mit einer Tabelle dann besser positionieren ???)Ist es villeicht das ??

Bitte vergebt mir das ich das hier so breittrete aber ich muss es einigermassen begreifen können.


----------



## Lord-Lance (13. Mai 2003)

Kannst dir ja mal meine Seite anschauen ... Kann es sein das du sowas in der Art meinst?


----------



## Avariel (13. Mai 2003)

Stimmt, es geht um die Positionierung. Kannst ja mal versuchen eine HTML-Datei zu erstellen in der zwei Grafiken nebeneinander erscheinen sollen - ohne Tabelle. Du wirst schnell sehen, das geht nicht. Die beiden Grafiken erscheinen automatisch untereinander. Wenn du sie jetzt nebeneinander haben willst, erstellst du einfach eine Tabelle mit einer Zeile und zwei Spalten (Randbreite 0 Pixel, also gar kein Rand) und fügst dann in jede Spalte eins der Bilder ein. Und schon sind die beiden Bilder fugenlos nebeneinander. So, nur in größerem Rahmen halt ist eigentlich jede Website aufgebaut.


----------



## Pencil (13. Mai 2003)

*@avariel*

2 grafiken nebeneinander


```
<img src="hallo.jpg"><img src="hallo.jpg">
```

hope i helped


----------



## blubber (13. Mai 2003)

Jo, ich glaub du verwechselst da was, avariel 
2 Bilder nebeneinander ist kein Problem, 2 TABELLEN nebeneinander ist nur über eine dritte Tabelle möglich 

bye


----------



## Avariel (14. Mai 2003)

Mist stimmt   Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte...äähhh...Was ich wirklich gemeint hab... Ach ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Pencil (14. Mai 2003)

@blubber da gebe ich dir Recht

btw ich bastel gerade auch wieder an einer website und bekomme den content(mitte) bereich einfach nicht so gut hin, wegen den *** Tabellen

*damit habe ich immer wieder probleme*

hope i helped


----------

